# Durham, NC



## Abisai (Nov 6, 2003)

Any gamers in the Triangle? I'm new here.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 6, 2003)

Welcome! There's a ton. Here's a link from the last NC game day...

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=53030

which will give you an idea of local gamers. I doubt anyone will mind if you email them and ask about space.

Best of luck!


----------



## Narfellus (Nov 12, 2003)

*durham players*

Hi all. I'm a DM in the area looking for potential new players for Midnight, Call of Cthulhu and Mutants and Masterminds (but mainly 3.5 Midnight). We have 3 now including me, could use 1 or 2 more. Contact narfellus@yahoo.com if interested.

jason


----------



## wolfen (Nov 22, 2003)

Abisai said:
			
		

> Any gamers in the Triangle? I'm new here.




I'm trying to start up a new 3/3.5 D&D campaign.  I live in the Triangle.  

I'm looking for 3 more players.  Lemme know if you're interested.

wolfen


----------



## Abisai (Dec 6, 2003)

*Yes*



			
				wolfen said:
			
		

> I'm trying to start up a new 3/3.5 D&D campaign.  I live in the Triangle.
> 
> I'm looking for 3 more players.  Lemme know if you're interested.
> 
> wolfen




Sorry for delay, it's the holidays! Yes I am interested. 
E-mail me.

DKB


----------

